# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [02-03-2016] Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v1.9 - Samsung Advance Flasher, New FRP Support

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.9 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Samsung Advance Flasher --- Get list of all files inside TAR, so you can flash only what you want.* *--- No headache to make TAR if you need to flash only single partition.* _------ For example, you flashed custom Recovery and want to flash back Stock Recovery.
------ So no need to flash full firmware, just uncheck all others and flash only Recovery._*
--**- Get list of all partitions in phone, and their size.
--- Flash any file to any partition you choose.* _------ You can write back Android Utils Backup in Download Mode, eg. Raw EFS/CEFS._*
--- Handy feature to flash partitions which are not mapped in PIT. eg. PERSIST, CARRIER etc etc.   
[x] Samsung Wipe Tool --- Get partition list, and select any partition you need to wipe.   * *[x] New Security FRP Reset via Reset Pack - *** Exclusive *** --- On new security firmware, software will inform you on FRP reset.
--- Select your phone model correctly in FRP Reset Package and click on Apply.  --- Once done, you can Reset FRP in single click.
--- No more hunt for Reset Package or need of Odin to flash.* _------- If you get a new model which is not listed, just post screenshot of information read by UMT. ------- We will provide you Reset Pack in few hours. ------- Now some people who copied our Reset Package and were shouting louder, will try to copy us again.     _ *[x] Samsung Advance FRP/RL/EE Reset --- Now you can Reset FRP on almost all Samsung Phones
--- Improved Reactivation Lock Reset
--- Improved EE/Rent Center Reset
--- Now it can tell you if phone has protected firmware.
--- Not Found message changed to Not Supported for better understanding.
--- Reset Pack for following models are included:
------ SM-A800F
------ SM-G550FY
------ SM-G920T
------ SM-J200G
------ SM-J500F
------ SM-J700F
------ SM-N920G* _------- If you get a new model which is not listed, just post screenshot of information read by UMT._ _------- We will provide you Reset Pack in few hours. ------- Now some people who copied our Reset Package and were shouting louder, will try to copy us again._ ** *  
[x] Tested Samsung Model for Flashing:* *--- SM-A800F
--- SM-J200G* *--- SM-J500F
--- SM-J700F
--- SM-N900P
--- SM-N915P
--- SM-N20G
--- GT-I9250M
--- SC-04D
--- GT-S7562* _---- You can flash any Samsung Phone with UMT now._*  *  *[x] ZTE Modem - Unlock / Relock --- K4201i
--- MF61
--- R206-z* *   [x] Improved DRK Repair* *--- Now it will check DRK Repair Status (Need UART).
--- Error message is now more descriptive.  *  *
Special Thanks to: --- $ktelecom
--- gsm_links
--- PUNEET5154
--- rachittelecom* _and our dear users for their valuable feedback._*  *     *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_1.9.exe from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

